

Aggressive Maneuvers for Autonomous Quadrotor Flight [video] - oscardelben
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvRTALJp8DM&feature=player_embedded

======
samdk
There are already _two_ posts about this on the front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1387043>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1387312>

